# مشروع مكتمل (أوتوكاد)



## المعماري السوداني (12 فبراير 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

سلام 
للذين طلبوا مني البلانات الجاهزة أقدم لكم المفاجأة التي طال انتظارها
لكن أرجو الرد..وعندي طلب بسيط لمن يملك architectural desktop or 3d viz2006أرجو تحميله على الأبلودينق
و إلكم الهدية
مشروع مستشفى الأمل
تجدون الملف مقسم الى معماري وانشائي وميكانيكي و.........و......
أي طلب لاتترددوا في مراسلتي على الجي ميل maltayib*********** 
ولا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء
http://www.uploading.com/?get=4EKB91GW


----------



## arnold_eg2002 (12 فبراير 2006)

مشكوووووووووووورا


----------



## arnold_eg2002 (12 فبراير 2006)

ممكن مشروع مدرسه لو امكن


----------



## RubyArch (13 فبراير 2006)

اخي الكريم..... 
انا طالبة عمارة ومشروع التصميم لهذا الفصل هو مستشفى للاطفال....
حاولت اني انزل الفايل من الموقع اللي زودتنا فيه لكن ما عرفت.... ممكن تساعدني؟
وشكراااااااا جزيلا لك


----------



## سمر حلمى (17 فبراير 2006)

انا متشكرة جدا على المشروع واتمنى لو اقدر اقدملك اى حاجة فى اى وقت واعتبر ان فى اخت مهندسة صغيرة ممكن تساعدكك


----------



## المهندسة مي (18 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. مشكووووور على ما قدمت 
بس ممكن اعرف كيف بنزل الفايل من هذا الموقع


----------



## معمار سوري (18 فبراير 2006)

مشكورة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لم أتوقع هذة المساعدة الفوررية و أنا في خدمتك في أي وقت 
 kan.h:77:


----------



## سمر حلمى (23 فبراير 2006)

انا لااستطيع ان افهم تجميعة المساقط الافقية فهى مختلفة كثيرا عن ما درست زفأريد توضيح


----------



## مهندسة ديكور مكبلة (23 فبراير 2006)

ان ااسفة جدا اخي الكريم ولكني لا أعرف كيف انزل الملفات فهل تتكرم وتقوللي ازاي؟
وشكرا على مجهودك الجبار


----------



## arnold_eg2002 (24 فبراير 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## arnold_eg2002 (24 فبراير 2006)

الف شكر يااخي


----------



## عبير حسن (24 فبراير 2006)

ألف شكر ياأخى على هذه المشاركة
ولكنى اطلب من جميع المشتركين مساعدتى فى مشروع التخرج الخاص بى وهو منتجع سياحى بيئى ومن يمتلك أى معلومة أرجو بأن يشاركنى بها 
أرجو ألا تبخلوا على بها


----------



## مهندسة البناء (24 فبراير 2006)

مشكور كتير على جهودك بس المشكلة في التنزيل اذا ممكن تساعدنا 
وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## المعماري السوداني (26 فبراير 2006)

*طريقة التنزيل*

للتنزيل من الموقع الرجاء انظر المرفقات


----------



## احمد فيتروني (26 فبراير 2006)

مشكوووووووووووورا


----------



## mohamed aseer (17 أبريل 2006)

شكرا ليك اخى العزيز


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (17 أبريل 2006)

نشكر لك مجهودك الجبار


----------



## ahmed abd el salam (18 أبريل 2006)

فعلا جزاك الله خيرا وبياك الله عز وجل بصالح اعمالك ولكن معلش مش عارف انزل الفيل ؟


----------



## eisa1 (18 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم
الاخ المعمارى السودانى
اريد صور وقطاعات لفلل ومرسم منية على كنتور
وشكرا


----------



## م.رائد (21 أبريل 2006)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك المنتدى


----------



## بوحسن (26 أبريل 2006)

خوش مهندسين تحبوا الجاهز الله يوفقكم قولوا امين


----------



## moha_arc (5 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى الكريم
و بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed aseer (4 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى المعمارى السودانى


----------



## mokh (4 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور اخى الكريم 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## علاءعرام (5 أكتوبر 2006)

أنا كذلك 
ان ااسفة جدا اخي الكريم ولكني لا أعرف كيف انزل الملفات فهل تتكرم وتقوللي ازاي؟
وشكرا على مجهودك الجبار
أرجو بسرعة


----------



## علاءعرام (5 أكتوبر 2006)

*أنا كذلك 
ان ااسفة جدا اخي الكريم ولكني لا أعرف كيف انزل الملفات فهل تتكرم وتقوللي ازاي؟
وشكرا على مجهودك الجبار
أرجو بسرعة*


----------



## abdullatif004 (24 فبراير 2007)

ألف شكر ياأخى على هذه المشاركة


----------



## zaqxswcde (24 فبراير 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## architect_999 (26 فبراير 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل ممكن رابط ثاني مع الشكر


----------



## عاشق المعمار (26 فبراير 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## salama (26 فبراير 2007)

:63: :63: السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا ولاكن كيف انزل هذا الفيل وياريت تدلنى على موقع به فنادق


----------



## alaaja84 (27 فبراير 2007)

يبدو أن الوصلة انتهت مدة صلاحيتها
الرجاء اعادة تحميلها مع الشكر


----------



## salama (27 فبراير 2007)

كيف اعيد الوصله ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهاجرر (1 مارس 2007)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## محمود القاضى (2 مارس 2007)

مشكور عايز رسم autocad لمصنع كبير


----------



## اوسي لو (3 مارس 2007)

ماشاء الله


----------



## atya (3 مارس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## يزن العرابي (3 مارس 2007)

اشكرك جددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددا


----------



## اسلام عباس (8 مارس 2007)

يا باش مهندس اللينك يبفتح موقع غريب و لا يوجد تحميل ......ارجو مراجعاة اللينك فورا


----------



## اسلام عباس (8 مارس 2007)

اللينك يا باش مهندس


----------



## Saeedoo (8 مارس 2007)

الرجاء وضع وصلة جديدة 

لأن الحالية انتهت


----------



## بو عبدالرحمن666 (12 مارس 2007)

لو سمحت ممكن تفيدنا بمشروع مجمع سكني(شقق سكنيه) بالبرنامج المستدم أفيدوني
أفادكم الله
وشكرا


----------



## المشرف النوبى (12 مارس 2007)

معذره ولاكن لا استطيع رويه عل انت متاكد من العنوان اعلاه


----------



## eng_ahmed_refaat (13 مارس 2007)

اعزك الله اخى العزيز وشكرا جزيلا على الاستفاده


----------



## عمرو معماري (13 مارس 2007)

متشكر جدا على تعاونك ولو هتقل عليك شوية انا محتاج اي شئ بخصوص قرية فنون حرفية لو تكرمت ولك جزيل الشكر [email protected] .com


----------



## م.خلدون ابوزيد (14 مارس 2007)

اخى الفاضل انامشروع التخرج بتاعى مركز حرفى بالدرب الاحمر ممكن بعض المعلومات والمساقط 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## م.خلدون ابوزيد (14 مارس 2007)

اخى الفاضل انامشروع التخرج بتاعى مركز حرفى بالدرب الاحمر ممكن بعض المعلومات والمساقط 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## rody86 (15 مارس 2007)

لوسمحت ممكن تساعدني في مشروع مطار


----------



## علاء عمر محمد (26 يونيو 2008)

شكر ياأخى على هذه المشاركة


----------



## وحش العمارة (27 يونيو 2008)

شكرا كتير و سلمت يداكي..بارك الله فيك


----------



## بيكووو (3 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على هذه الصور الرائعة


جزاك الله خيرا

:56:


----------



## اوسي لو (11 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الاهتمام


----------



## معماري لاحقا (11 أكتوبر 2008)

اشكررررررررررررررررررررك اشكرررررررررررك اشكرررررررررررررررك

بجنية اشكرررررررررررك


----------



## elegla (20 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## hamdeh (9 سبتمبر 2009)

:20::20::58::58::72:thank you


----------



## mohamed2009 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## mohamed2009 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم الرابط لا يعمل عندي الرجاء وضع رابط جديد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## amm88 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم كل الخير


----------



## rose_arc (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مى الشرقاوى (8 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حميدوان (8 أكتوبر 2009)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس مم (11 أكتوبر 2009)

وفق الله مشششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## فاطمة المفتش (11 أكتوبر 2009)

ههههههههههه
ايه هو انت بتضحك علينا بالرابط اللي نزلتو ولا عايز تجمع اكبر قدر ممكن من الردود
وعلى كل حال مشكور عالعنوان مو اكثر


----------



## seeeda73 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

يا ولدنا فهمنا حاجه معاك انت اديتنا موقع لكن وين البلان


----------



## مصطفي نجم2009 (14 أكتوبر 2009)

ألف شكر وياريت تفاصيل للمعالجات الصوتية بالمسارح


----------



## دنيا المناصير (16 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا كتير لئلك بس ممكن طلب ازا في عندك مشروع متحف للاثار و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابراهيم قاسم م (7 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذا العمل


----------



## عطر القصايد (7 نوفمبر 2009)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## عرفه فاوي (7 نوفمبر 2009)

ياأخي الله يكرمك الوصله غير مفعلة عندي ممكن رابط تاني وشكراً على اي حال


----------



## مهندس مم (9 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن مشرع مدرسة نموذجية لو سمحت الارض 300*225 وعدد الحلقات الدراسية 2 وفي كل حلقة 6 صفوف اذا امك ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ghzali2007 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

خضر الله ضراعك


----------



## hiha_19 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

thx


----------



## elreedy50 (7 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## elreedy50 (7 مايو 2010)

لكن الرابط لا يعمل يا اخى


----------



## علي بابان (7 مايو 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووور

*


----------



## عبد الكريم قطان (14 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووور كتير


----------

